# [KERNEL] La compilation du noyau nécessite perl (bug 421483)

## Sirmk

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer Gentoo en compilant le noyau. Je pense avoir résolu mon problème (je saurai mieux à la fin de la compilation) mais je souhaiterais vous signaler que la compilation nécessite perl et l'interpréteur n'est pas joint lors du téléchargement des paquets, de plus il n'est pas indiqué dans la documentation que l'interpréteur est nécessaire. Je l'ai installé avec emerge pour l'instant ça a l'air de fonctionner.

Bonsoir,Last edited by Sirmk on Thu Jun 21, 2012 9:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fabien29200

Salut !

Personnellement, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir déjà eu besoin de perl pour compiler le noyau !

Moi j'installe ncurses5-dev pour pouvoir utiliser make menu-config.

Peux-tu préciser comment tu configures/compiles le noyau ?

----------

## Sirmk

Bonjour,

C'est au moment de la compilation du noyau linux-3.2.12-gentoo au bout d'un moment la compilation s'arrête en disant que perl est introuvable (je crois que le fichier sur lequel la compilation s'arrête se nomme cpu_flags un truc comme ça...), je fais emerge perl et en relançant la compilation celle-ci se poursuit sans problème. Autres choses j'ai refait une compilation et celle-ci s'est arrêtée non seulement pour perl mais aussi en fin de compilation parce qu'il lui manquait un logiciel de compression mais je ne me souviens plus son nom (zop je crois). Existe-t-il la possibilité avec emerge de lister les logiciels installés sur le système je regarde dans le manuel mais je ne trouve pas...Sinon le fait que la compilation me demande d'installer des softs supplémentaire doit peut-être venir venir d'options que j'active ou je n'active pas.

----------

## Sirmk

Par contre je n'ai pas besoin d'installer ncurses. Peut-ëtre cela vient de la version de portage utilisée ?

----------

## Deusexodus

@fabien29200: ncurses5-dev n'a pas de sens pour moi sous Gentoo, peut-être Ubuntu ou debian :S

@Sirmk: pour perl, je n'ai jamais rencontré cela, mais pour le logiciel de compression c'est normal:

```
CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO=y
```

Est ma partie qui liste comment sera compressé le noyau ... si le logiciel n'est pas présent (comprendre: tu lui demande autre chose que gzip ou bzip2 alors il faut installer le package qui n'est pas forcement présent dans la bases du package stage3)

----------

## Sirmk

Il me semblait bien que lors de ma première compilation j'avais changé une option au sujet de l'image compressée du noyau, ce que je n'avais pas fait la deuxième fois. Par contre pour Perl c'est systématique. Je vais recompiler une nouvelle, fois car pour l'instant je n'arrive à faire fonctionner que le noyau compilé avec genkernel. Je vais en profité pour noter les étapes, à dans une heure (ou deux).

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Sirmk

Re,

Voilà ce que j'obtiens si je compile sans faire emerge perl :

```
CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  

MKCAP   arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.c

/bin/sh: perl : commande introuvable

make[3]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.c] Erreur 127

make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/cpu] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Erreur 2

make: *** [arch/x86] Erreur 2
```

----------

## guilc

Effectivement, il y a pas mal de scripts perl qui trainent dans les sources du kernel.

La meilleure des choses à faire serait d'ouvrir un bug pour que perl soit ajouté en dépendance aux ebuild kernel, c'est la meilleure chose à faire pour faire avancer les choses => https://bugs.gentoo.org/

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Sirmk

Mon anglais est assez moyen, est-ce-que quelqu'un peut signaler ce bug, svp ? à moins qu'on puisse poster en français ?

----------

## boozo

Déjà remonté sur b.g.o semble-t-il => (#421483)    :Wink: 

----------

## Sirmk

 *Quote:*   

> Déjà remonté sur b.g.o semble-t-il

 

super, 16 juin apparemment c'est tout frais...

----------

